# Need open water in NE OH on 3/21



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Please if anybody has some good open water to catch anything in NE please post some spots so that we all here can enjoy a good Easter weekend.


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

No open water? Please throw me a bone.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i dont think you the only one looking.... You may have to resort to fishing for some of the Stocke rainbows in the cleveland metro Parks


Frank


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Where is this I am not familiar with the metro parks? But am willing to drive. Can I fly fish and how big are they.... Ah ha anotherthing please....is this a pay to fish?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

norwalk reservoir is all open i havent been to resthaven yet but im willing to bet its all open also


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The metroparks aren't pay lakes just search "cleveland metro park trot stocking for 2008" That is a good suggestion-I would recommend sitting some power bait near the bottom.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

I havent heard of any open lake water where i live. i did fish a buddies pond on his property last weekend and caught three bass


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres a link to trout stocking. dont know if any is in the area where you live.



http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fishing


----------

